# Superbru RWC



## GerrieP (10/9/19)

Hi All. I have created a RWC Superbru pool for Ecigssa members.(hope it is ok to use the brand name). This will be only for fun and bragging rights. We will never turn down a sponsorship. I hope to see some off our sport enthusiast there. Enjoy the worm weather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/19)

Joined pool (The_Rajah)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (11/9/19)

Done (Gadgetboy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/9/19)

Only 3 people joined? Come on guys and girls......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/9/19)

Joined

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (20/9/19)

joined....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (20/9/19)

What a start to the opening game from the host team. Shayn Meyer took the early lead followed by @Gadgetboy and @JurgensSt. Good luck for the rest off the weekend games. GO BOKKE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (22/9/19)

Round one done. Well done all. Enjoy the next one.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/9/19)

This is what happens when you pick with your heart  

It's not going well for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerrieP (1/10/19)

Round 2 complete. We saw some major upset and great rugby in this round. Well done to all. Gadgetboy leading the charge at this stage. Drikus winning the yellow cap for this round. Walking away with the wooden spoon is.... Myself... Good luck for the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/10/19)

GerrieP said:


> Round 2 complete. We saw some major upset and great rugby in this round. Well done to all. Gadgetboy leading the charge at this stage. Drikus winning the yellow cap for this round. Walking away with the wooden spoon is.... Myself... Good luck for the week.
> View attachment 179144



This is what happens when you pick with your head. 

It's still not going well for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP (7/10/19)

Week 3 standing. 
Well done ShaunO on the yellow cap and regaining the top spot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

